# Deal on entry level kayaks at Dunhams



## Rupestris

I stopped by the local Dunhams last night to check out the Perception Blast kayaks listed on their website. Not bad for entry level boats. Sale price with on-line coupon is $199.99. They had a blue/white and a red/yellow in stock so I went back today and bought both.

They'll make fine fishing kayaks for small inland lakes once I add some rod holders and a couple more bungee tie downs.

Anyone looking to get into a decent starter yak for ~$200, you have until the end of August to take advantage of the coupon.

http://www.dunhamssports.com/products/perception-sport-blast-9-5-kayak/


----------



## Padilen

About the same as their deals on Pelicans and Old Towns. I have noticed that price stay about the same for the last 3 years but little things are missing on the kayaks.
Otters use to come with deck rigging and paddle holders. Pelicans had a cover for storage bin and deck rigging.
I'm a fan of the entry levels, you can have a lot of fun and get a couple for the price of a quality kayak.


----------



## sgc

I have a Pelican from Dunhams with the cover for storage bin and deck rigging. I've been thinking of trying to trade it for more of a Yak board (sit on top) since I don't fish from it.


----------



## shotgun12

love shopping at dunhams,bought a lot of shooting stuff there.the one in adrian


----------



## Padilen

Agree 3 of my 4 kayaks are Dunhams purchased.


----------



## Rupestris

I took one out on Little Portage today for about an hour.

The foot braces are nice. My "vintage" Old Town Otter doesn't have them and they are a welcome addition. 

the Blast is very stable. I took it to a beach area and did some testing. Didn't roll it but pushed it a bit. Again it trumped the Otter.

Where it didn't hang with the otter was in speed. The Blasts are slow kayaks. Not that the Otter is breaking any records. It's just that there is a noticable difference.

My wife and daughter have never been in a kayak so these should be perfect starters for them. I'll get another year out of my Otter and if they dig paddling I'll look at upgrades. 

I didn't do any fishing today but feel confident that these will be fine for Crappie and other ultralight fishing. We're heading back out tomorrow for my wife and daughters first trip if the weather cooperates. I'll post pics and an update.


----------



## Rupestris




----------



## Padilen

Those little rubbers on the paddle are drip guards. Place them just to the out side of your hands.


----------



## Rupestris

Padilen said:


> Those little rubbers on the paddle are drip guards. Place them just to the out side of your hands.


Already did.  . That pic was taken after dropping them in the yard. The paddles are not aligned either. I just stuck them together to get a photo.

Good eye though Padilen. Nice catch.

They are CavPro paddles BTW. I've done well with Caviness wood paddles and oars so I thought I'd give them a try. Not Carbon Fiber and Titanium but not bad for a middle of the road paddle and made in the USA($50 ea. if anyone is interested for package price).


----------



## Padilen

I like mine aligned, some like them angled. I took my Uncle out yesterday. Told him how to adjust foot pegs didn't notice he had the drip guards in the water until half the trip was done.








Top ones aren't strapped on.
I bought the Vapor to take my pup with. It has a large open cockpit.


----------



## Rupestris

Nice setup! I'm a little jealous. 

I've been thinking about a trailer lately. I'd like to build a four place rig for the kayaks and one canoe. Welding and paint I can do and might need a winter project.


----------



## Padilen

This was my first trailer








An old Holsclaw boat trailer I fixed up a little. But coil springs are shot. Can't find replacements Yet. .
So I picked up some scrap metal from scrap yard. Had some parts bought some new. I have a welder but I'm not a welder . So I used a couple of my friends. I did some welding to.
I need to make a few changes. I don't like taillight / license plate location.
The uprights are bolt on's off other trailer had to change the mount which I don't like yet either. 
Likes- Jeep style fenders
Amount spent less than 300.
And tongue retracts/ extends.
Will be able to remove uprights so a deck can be added.


----------



## Rupestris

The weather cooperated and we spent most of the day paddling Little Portage and two other lakes that connect to it.



My wife and daughter took to it like a duck to water. 





We're a little sun burnt and a lot beat. A great day on the water and worth every penny spent on the kayaks.


----------



## Padilen

Addicting .


----------



## Cartermike41

dunhams now has their end of the season sale. got my yak yesterday $200 off! most of them are $100-$150 off.


----------



## Padilen

Cartermike41 said:


> dunhams now has their end of the season sale. got my yak yesterday $200 off! most of them are $100-$150 off.


What did you get?


----------



## Cartermike41

Padilen said:


> What did you get?


Sun dolphin Aruba SS 12.


----------



## Padilen

Nice and with rod holders.
What is that for you garage floor? Paint ?


----------



## Cartermike41

Padilen said:


> Nice and with rod holders.
> What is that for you garage floor? Paint ?


It's epoxy floor coating, looks nice and its industrial so no scratches also easy clean up when we spill fluids working on our car/bikes.


----------



## Padilen

Thanks, my cousin use to install that kind of stuff. I thought it only came in solid colors.
It's nice.


----------

